# Rodbaston full up?



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

any one know if rodbaston is sold out? table wise


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I was going to book a table a couple of months ago for my daughter to sell her sticks, and was advised then that it was full. Dont know if anyone has dropped out since then.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

great thanks!!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

when I was at PRAS I heard someone had tried to book a table, but it was all full. 

We'd wanted one too


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah i rang them and got a very definete NO . not surpriesed really. oh well


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Perhaps Rodbaston need to have a bigger venue? The current venue is very very pokey and it is like a game of sardines.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

apparently it has moved to the dinning hall and something. but is still only 60 tables. pras was double that wasn't it.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

serpentsupplies said:


> apparently it has moved to the dinning hall and something. but is still only 60 tables. pras was double that wasn't it.


Yes I think Pras was much bigger than 60.

Rodbaston this year is IHS Members only and not open to the public I believe.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kato said:


> Yes I think Pras was much bigger than 60.
> 
> Rodbaston this year is IHS Members only and not open to the public I believe.


 so they wont need all that much room anyway.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> so they wont need all that much room anyway.


I don't know how it will affect things - but Pras used to be Club Members only and did'nt have many buyers.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> so they wont need all that much room anyway.


Well with an absence of buyers stall hoders will be able to have a real good chin wag with each other across the empty spaces won't they.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> Well with an absence of buyers stall hoders will be able to have a real good chin wag with each other across the empty spaces won't they.


 surely the money you save @ a show is more than the price of joining the i.h.s


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

penfold said:


> surely the money you save @ a show is more than the price of joining the i.h.s


Had the show been earlier in the year i think more people would have joined up. However, human nature being what it is people probably take umbridge with paying a 12 month subscription fee for the privileged of getting into just one show so late in the year.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Rodbaston usually has at least 100 tables -the new room must be smaller. Not sure whether to go or not if its going to be small. Not that I have any money to spend anyway.:lol2:


----------

